# lights????



## blueberry yumyum (Mar 23, 2006)

I am just going to grow 1-2 plants and I need to know if I need differents lights for different periods (veg., flowering)
Can I just have the same lights from germ. to harvest?
Can I start of with Hps lights from germ.?

Any feedback would help


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2006)

IMO i would get either a MH or some floursecent lighting for veg, and then get a hps for flower.


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome to the forum blueberry'....though MH _is_ preferred, and does supply more blue end spectrum for vegging, an hps _will_ do the job from germination to harvest just fine. In fact, for single system grows, hps is recommended over mh or flourescnts by some grow guides.


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 24, 2006)

hick is right about HPS however,  i would get conversion system or just the conversion bulbs MH to HPS in the long run it will save money and you will see the differents in VEG with MH and flowering with HPS. also, i think you should start with more then two plant B/C they could end up being all males. start with a couple more the take a clone from them flower off the clones and see what you get. good luck later.


----------

